# Don't ditch lousy plants after the first blossom



## Ray (May 27, 2022)

My example, unfortunately, is a phalaenopsis, not a slipper, but the same concept applies.

I received a Phal. Pylo's Flame from Peter Lin at Big Leaf Orchids, and it bloomed last summer with a coppery color:



Here's the same plant right now (2 of the 3 spikes - last year's [above] returned one blossom this year, out of the frame):



I suspect the redder color is due to it forming earlier in the spring, rather than the heat of the summer.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2022)

Nice save.


----------



## GuRu (May 27, 2022)

Ray, last year's flowers looked nice with the copper red colour.....this year's flowers look much better with the intense red colour. Well done !


----------



## Guldal (May 27, 2022)

A lesson to be learned for each and everyone of us!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2022)

same thing with cattleyas; colour varies with temperature.......shape doesnt, much.


----------



## abax (May 29, 2022)

I don't think I've seen this particular cross from Mr. Lin, but I have several speculative
crosses from him and I love them ALL!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2022)

Lesson leant too here!


----------

